# Private label Wines



## Lakewood Wines (Oct 4, 2009)

Our small winery does private label wines for weddings and special events.

We also private label other products and we offer our wine labels on ebay, Just trying to keep the graphic guy employed.

Here is an example of a label for a commencement, turnaround for labels is about a week.We can colorfast the labels if needed.


http://www.winemakingpantry.com/winemaking_pantry_023.htm

Label selection

http://lakewoodwinery.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

Those look good. I was just checking out your site and noticed you have a Blushing Strawberry and a Strawberry Sin Sation and the k]listing for each is the same!


----------



## Lakewood Wines (Oct 4, 2009)

We have various label for the same wines.We probably have over 100 ttb approved labels and 1000 other labels that we have done for clients.

http://www.winemakingpantry.com


----------



## Wade E (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, thought you were selling te same wine under 2 different labes.


----------

